# looking for good tools



## woodchucker71 (Jan 26, 2012)

Im going to buy some tools to start wood working.Im going to purchase a tablesaw, cross cut saw,router,sander and a drill press.And i was thinking of craftsman.Keep in mind im not mass producing anything but i would still like some fairly good tools.What do you think?


----------



## Shavings (May 27, 2012)

Take a look at this site before you buy craftsman. I have had pretty good luck with their equipment over the years. http://grizzly.com/ 

R..


----------



## Roundup85 (Mar 18, 2012)

I would not recommend the Craftsman brand. I would look at either Bosch or Dewalt for better quality. I have some of both and they are considerably better than Craftsman. Might be just slightly more expensive but great quality for the occasional woodworker.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I would say craftsman tolls are good quality. I have used there cheap drill press for about 5 years now drilling 1/2 or 5/8 holes in 1/4 steel plates and I beams. It has held up well to getting tossed around in the back of my pickup. I also has craftsman scroll saw and belt/ disk sander. They work great too. Craftsman wrenches sockets and hand tools come with a lifetime warranty. When you bring in a broken tool they don't ask questions they just exchange it.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

The only problem with most of the craftsman line of wood working machines is that the miter slots and other openings are too small to accept most after market accessories. Otherwise, they are good tools for the money and last under the type of usage a hobbyist is likely to experience. Proper maintenance is the key to long life for any tool. 

Grizzly sells some great tools as does Rigid. If I were looking to buy a new table saw, I'd buy a Rigid before a Craftsman.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It'd be good to specify which models. I don't recommend buying any tools based on brand name alone in today's marketplace. Some Craftsman tools are fine, others are not....often true of many other brands. The Cman 22116 table saw is made by Steel City/Orion and is well regarded....same as the Steel City 35930. Their 21833 TS is made by Dayton and is the same as the Ridgid R4512. Many of the lesser models are junk.

Good used tools are often a great way to stretch the budget.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

woodchucker71 said:


> Im going to buy some tools to start wood working.Im going to purchase a tablesaw, cross cut saw,router,sander and a drill press.And i was thinking of craftsman.Keep in mind im not mass producing anything but i would still like some fairly good tools.What do you think?


Craftsman is a very good place to start looking. They have a much fuller range of equipment that they typical Lowes or Home Depot store. You will find very few of my tools that are not Craftsman and I am pleased with all of them.

Of course there are going to be exceptions. Visit all of the tool stores in your area and see what they carry and the current price. Look for specials.

I am a "touchy feely" person and will not buy something like a tool without being able to handle it.

George


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

johnnie52 said:


> The only problem with most of the craftsman line of wood working machines is that the miter slots and other openings are too small to accept most after market accessories. Otherwise, they are good tools for the money and last under the type of usage a hobbyist is likely to experience. Proper maintenance is the key to long life for any tool.
> 
> Grizzly sells some great tools as does Rigid. If I were looking to buy a new table saw, I'd buy a Rigid before a Craftsman.


"The only problem with most of the craftsman line of wood working machines is that the miter slots and other openings are too small to accept most after market accessories."

This MAY be true of some (any?) of the cheaper line, but is certainly not true of all Craftsman tools.

George


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

woodchucker71 said:


> Im going to buy some tools to start wood working.Im going to purchase a tablesaw, cross cut saw,router,sander and a drill press.And i was thinking of craftsman.Keep in mind im not mass producing anything but i would still like some fairly good tools.What do you think?


Like knotscott said, don't judge a tool based on the nameplate you see. We've gotten to a point where a lot of sellers outsource their power tools to a handful of manufacturers and put different labels on them. Some of the details may differ, but there's a decent chance one tool from one company and another from another are built alongside each other in the same factory.

To make a full recommendation, it would be best if you'd expand your requirements. What budget are you looking at, where is this stuff going (size of space in particular), is it better for you to buy new over used, that sort of thing. Sander is particularly vague, there are many different kinds. A crosscut saw - hand tool, or more like a power miter saw?

Some answers there will get you better ones in return.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Get a Table saw with a belt driven induction motor, not a universal direct drive motor.
Tom


----------



## mattk8715 (Jan 22, 2010)

If you're going for a portable table saw, get a Rigid IMO. Rigid does make some duds so don't take that as me being a huge Rigid power tool fan, but their portable table saws are fantastic. My 2 favorites are the Dewalt (just for the rack and pinion fence), but while the Rigid doesn't have the rack and pinion fence it's still a smoother more powerful saw; so the Rigid wins between the 2.

For a decent miter saw, I say go for Makita and get the 10".

I got a drill press from Tractor Supply for dirt cheap and it's decent. It has a cast iron table, but you can get a drill press table w/ a fence from Woodcraft (or dare I say, Harbor Freight).

If you have deep pockets, go Festool for everything (but Festool doesn't make a table saw or drill press).


----------



## splinter2 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Tool*

I think alot of Newbie's start with craftsmans Tools (Woodworking), Because they are in a good price range, and Sears are everywhere. I still use my Craftman TS, that I bought Back in 84, and it has never failed me, although Iam ready to Upgrade, to maybe a Cabnit Type Saw? Buy what You can affored, Someone is always going to Put down any choice you make. 



Splinter2


----------



## sancho57 (Oct 23, 2011)

Id go to craigslists list and look for older delta table saws. You can get pretty good deals. I suggest beofre ya buy one there have a experianced wood worker look at it to ensure its a good quality saw.

Then maybe upgrade the belt and pulleys (antivibration belts and balanced pullies) get a good blade and your good to go. Ive got some pretty good deals on tools on craigslist.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I picked up my craftsman pro 22116 hybrid cabinet saw last year, I absolutely love it!!


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

In my experience, spending for a bit pricey but quality tools saved me money and precious time in the long run.


----------

